# He thinks he's God's gift to humanity



## DrChen

皆さん、こんにちは

タイトル通りですが、「あいつ何様だと思ってるの？」みたいな、うぬぼれている人のことを皮肉って言う時のいい表現なんてありませんか。


----------



## frequency

「あいつは天狗だ。」とは言うかな？これは、特に皮肉というよりも普通で真面目な言い方だと思う。他に何かあるかな？


----------



## karlalou

賜りもの、授かりもの、などと言うと良い意味にしか使わないと思いますし、神様とのかかわりではちょっと思いつかないですけど、「何様だと思ってるんだ」が近そうですね。

状況が分からないので使えるかどうか分かりませんけど、皮肉でというと、
「あの方は、お偉いさまですから、」とか、思いきり立てるのも一案かもしれませんね。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

彼は自分のことを天才と思っている*お間違いさん*だ。
彼は自分に天賦の才があると思っている*お間違いさん*だ。
may be a candidate for being sarcastic.


----------



## DrChen

皆さん、ありがとうございます！！

たとえば英語の直訳に近い「彼は自分が神様の賜りものだと思い込んでる」って言ったら、通じると思いますか？


----------



## karlalou

「彼は自分が神様の賜りものだと思い込んでる」

はい。十分、通じると思います。


----------



## DrChen

Awigatow gozaimasu!!


----------



## Flaminius

「神様の贈り物」で通じますが、「神様」そのものを使ってもよいでしょう。
自分を神様だと思っている。
自分を人類に恩恵を与える神様だと思っている。


----------



## frequency

DrChen said:


> たとえば英語の直訳に近い「彼は自分が神様の賜りものだと思い込んでる」


それはきみが外国人で、外国語(英語)ではそう言うんだな、という意味ではわかってくれると思うよ。
God's gift

ただ、あくまでも自然さを求めるならば、「神に選ばれし者」とも言う。「彼は自分だけが神に選ばれし者だと思ってる。」とか言うかな。


----------



## DrChen

第二ありがとうございます


----------



## karlalou

Just in case, 賜りもの reads たまわりもの and 授かりもの reads さずかりもの.


----------

